
Android 5.0 'Jelly Bean' to Launch by June 2012 - zalthor
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/02/16/google-reportedly-to-release-android-5-0-jelly-bean-by-june-2012/
======
shinratdr
Have we even reached 2% penetration for ICS yet? Stop rushing out these new
releases, start working with OEMs and carriers well in advance of release so
we can stop this ridiculous BS where basically no significant amount of
Android users are at the latest OS at any given time.

I see more users with old versions of Android more than anything else. It
reminds be of BB or WinMo back in the day, where it had the OS it shipped with
and you were lucky to get bug fixes, let alone a major version upgrade. That
sucked then, and it sucks now.

------
benologist
> The news comes in the form of a Digitimes report, which is known for being
> hit-and-miss with its accuracy, but should generate some traffic if we
> summarize it.

The actual and probably just invented for traffic story:

<http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120215PD209.html>

